# ESP M-II refinish poll



## feraledge (Jul 1, 2015)

So I said I wasn't going to say anything about this, but I'm not sure what to do here. 
I love my ESP M-II. The black finish isn't horribly exciting. I'd often thought about getting a custom shop M-II with a spalted top, but that's really not in the cards. Then someone on here posted a DK2M that they got refinished beautifully by Skinny D Customs. Then it clicked, why not just get the M-II refinished? 
Skinny D, so far, has been awesome to deal with. Responding twice to most of my messages and within hours, sometimes minutes. Looking at roughly 3 weeks to completion once he gets it. 
So this is what I'm working with:


















This is the top I bought this morning: 





And this is what we're going for:





So here's the question: Should the headstock match? I'm inclined towards yes, yet I'm also a stickler for the "official" look of the headstock. We can water slide the logo, but not the M-II. Granted it's just branding, but it might just be some dumb question in my head that is an obvious resolve. 
Skinny D tossed out the thought of cutting a truss rod cover and staining it to match which could tie the top and headstock together. 
So here is your chance to try and sway me. Do your work...


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 1, 2015)

You could have the M-II engraved on the truss rod cover and paint in the engraving.


----------



## Soilent1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not to steal the thread...I love my MII Custom more than words! +1 on matching headstock


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 1, 2015)

whoops. reading comprehension fail.


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 1, 2015)

-does your top has a nice flame to it? 
-how thick is your top? you will have to rout a layer of your guitar to make room for it. +you will need to fill the pickup, neck and floyd cavity's with wood and rout them again. 
Matching headstock is a big win!
-that aged bronze looks amazing!


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 1, 2015)

The Skinny D shop he's talking about using put tops on guitars that don't have them. It's their wheelhouse.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah matching headstock hands down...

You could have a custom M-II decal made that would match pretty close


----------



## feraledge (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it's finally dawning on me how foolish it would be to not match the headstock and body. 
The work is being done by Skinny D Customs, who will strip it, plane it, glue the 1/4" top on, cut it, sand it, stain it, burst it, paint it, seal it and spray it. I've messed with this stuff enough to know that artistry comes from experience which requires time that I do not have. 
Sometimes the most honest and correct answer is to leave it to the pros. 

Going with a white ESP logo on the headstock as well. 

Also, the figuring on the sample pic is much greater than the piece that I purchased (actual bookmatched top pictured above), BUT I'm fine with that. I love a good flame, but I want the spalt to really steal the show here.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a water slide white with gold drop shadow ESP logo coming my way. 
Consider this matter settled. Matching headstock is the glorious victor.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 2, 2015)

I hope you don't ever plan to sell the guitar...


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> I hope you don't ever plan to sell the guitar...



I absolutely do not.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 2, 2015)

Then knock yourself out...curious to see it.

Although it's already a super nice guitar!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 10, 2015)

This spalted top looks even better in person. Everything is set to go. I'm sending everything off to Skinny D in the morning. Could be back to me within a month!
Attached images are horrible, I know. Photobucket is down for maintenance. I'll edit with a proper linked pic when I can.


----------



## Millul (Jul 10, 2015)

feral, this whole thing is nuts...I like it! Can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 10, 2015)

That is a very good looking piece of spalt.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 11, 2015)

Prophetable said:


> That is a very good looking piece of spalt.



I'll say! Damn I've been gassing for something spalted lately...


----------



## feraledge (Jul 13, 2015)

Guitar got to Skinny D today! 
As promised, linked pic.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 14, 2015)

Original headstock is always nice... and I think black would work good with that body!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 14, 2015)

The headstock is definitely getting refinished to match the body. I think Soilent1's M-II put me over the top on that one. 
If the headstock was maple, like how a lot of Jacksons and Charvels are, then I'd say it would match the body more, but after doing some mock ups and looking at other refinished guitars, I think the maple to black headstock would have just looked incomplete or like a parts-superstrat. I'm paying to get this redone, there is enough spalted top to spare and the cost of the headstock was negligible, so pretty open and close in my book.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 14, 2015)

Skinny D makes moves!
Pressing the top together immediately and he's posting pics on his FB page:


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 14, 2015)

Why not matching, with logo? thatll look sweet


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jul 14, 2015)

feraledge said:


>



Nice clamping jig man... home made?


----------



## feraledge (Jul 16, 2015)

Stripping the body revealed how nice the pickup routes look. I've seen numerous cases where this wasn't the case, but this opens the exciting probability that through this refinish that we can switch to direct mounts.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 16, 2015)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Nice clamping jig man... home made?



*Note that all work is being done by Skinny D Customs, not me personally.*


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 16, 2015)

Direct mounts FTW!! 

Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 17, 2015)

Pressed and routing/cutting started!


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, that is going to be awesome when it is done!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 20, 2015)

No remorse, no regret.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 20, 2015)

So sick. The two people who voted that I'm an idiot are objectively dumb.





Staining began today!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 21, 2015)

so that's gonna be direct mounting? looking sweet dude


----------



## feraledge (Jul 21, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> so that's gonna be direct mounting? looking sweet dude



Definitely!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 22, 2015)

So sick looking!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 23, 2015)

You sexy thang, you:


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2015)

Delicious!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 28, 2015)

If you gloss it, it will pop. Getting much closer!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jul 29, 2015)

That looks absolutely incredible! I'm excited to see it put together now.


----------



## Millul (Jul 30, 2015)

Un-friggin-believable!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 3, 2015)

Now for the tricky part. 
I think I'm going to jump on this: 





Now on the pickups (going to be direct mounted): 
1. Leave them as they are.
2. White coils, black screws/magnets
3. Black/creme zebra
4. Really splurge, Bareknuckles with camo covers. 
5. Splurge, Bareknuckles with aged nickel covers.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 4, 2015)

Zebra, definitely, regardless of what model pickup you go after.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 4, 2015)

Got to be done. Black/Creme Zebra colored pickups. Need to get matching tuners, strap button, and knobs. That might be hard to find 6 Right in that finish for a reverse headstock. Unless you combine two 3+3 sets, which I have on many occasion contemplated.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 4, 2015)

Zebra definitely. The camo and aged nickel covers just end up looking tacky.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 6, 2015)

Slight issue with the logo. Had a small delay to redo it. But seriously, that binding... 









I use cliplock straps, so I'm not working about strap pins, but tuners are going to be a difficult match.


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, that looks super cool! The white ESP logo looks so good on the headstock too


----------



## feraledge (Aug 6, 2015)

Gold drop shadow to boot!

Schaller makes a vintage copper tuning peg, but I think they might cost almost as much as the term. Ouch. May have to go plan B on the hardware. Black? Hmmmm...


----------



## JD27 (Aug 6, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Gold drop shadow to boot!
> 
> Schaller makes a vintage copper tuning peg, but I think they might cost almost as much as the term. Ouch. May have to go plan B on the hardware. Black? Hmmmm...



They do and unfortunately only in 3X3 or 6L, so you would have to combine two 3x3s for to get enough for the reverse headstock. None of the vintage copper is cheap, looks cook though. Cosmo black would look good though.


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 6, 2015)

If you do decide to go cosmo black with the OFR, I would suggest checking out the Gotoh floyd's. They come in cosmo black for about $120 on Ebay, and I think they are Superior to the OFR, and obviously much more affordable, and well, it's Gotoh!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 7, 2015)

Ooooohh ahhhh.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome! I voted for black headstock, but after seeing the result I think the decision you went with was absolutely the right one


----------



## feraledge (Aug 14, 2015)

Let the sun shine in.


----------



## cult (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a seller in Germany, Schneidermusik, who sells individual tuners from Schaller, might be worth a try.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 14, 2015)

Now that I see it like this, I'm almost thinking the original hardware will work.


----------



## Humbuck (Aug 14, 2015)

Great match! Can't wait to see that thing together!


----------



## Zado (Aug 14, 2015)

^Already looks better than any E-II in catalog


----------



## stevexc (Aug 14, 2015)

That looks sick, man. I kinda hoped the edges would be a tad darker, but it doesn't look bad by any means.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 14, 2015)

stevexc said:


> That looks sick, man. I kinda hoped the edges would be a tad darker, but it doesn't look bad by any means.



I've gone back and forth about that myself, ultimately have left it in Skinny D's qualified hands. I keep thinking that it should go to black on the edges, but after seeing how fine that piece of spalt looked on its own, I've changed my mind a bit. This way more of the wood shows through. I think either way would be fine, but I'm also kind of thinking that going to black would have meant a steeper gradient or further burst which both ultimately show off less of that beauty.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 15, 2015)

Ooooooo, that's purrrrdy. Oh lordy it's so pretty. Can I has?


----------



## cult (Aug 15, 2015)

It really looks amazing as is.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## feraledge (Aug 17, 2015)

Feeling pretty inclined to leave it as is. Maybe white pickups or creme pickups. Zebra is a supreme default, but I'm mixed. That new Merrow comparison video has me bashing my head against the wall for what PUPs I might swap these for anyways. 
Currently JB/59, which do sound awesome, but always tinkering. Maybe Nazgul? Black Winter?


----------



## Stooge1996 (Aug 18, 2015)

nickel covered pickups would look sick


----------



## feraledge (Aug 18, 2015)

Stooge1996 said:


> nickel covered pickups would look sick



Straight nickel and chrome just have never done it for me unless in extremely particular situations.


----------



## Hajtosek (Aug 18, 2015)

You made me thinking about refinishing my Schecter, because original satin finish wore off


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow! That's the sort of work you would love to have displayed hanging on the wall for everyone to see! Obviously a functional piece of artwork that you actually play too though!


----------



## Humbuck (Aug 18, 2015)

It does look nice!

ESP take note...


----------



## feraledge (Aug 18, 2015)

Skinny D did an amazing job and I can't wait to see this in person. Be sure to take advantage now because he definitely undervalues his work! Hahaha!


----------



## cult (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm all for Zebra Coils on the pickups. It will look outstanding.
The maple neck is lovely in combination with that body and headstock, easily one of my favorite refinishes. Ever.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 18, 2015)

It's kinda too bad the top cracked when it was bent to the forearm contour, but it's definitely not a deal breaker. This is a great look for this guitar. And here's another +1 for zebra coils.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 18, 2015)

Holy .... that looks nice. How much did you pay Skinny D? The prices on the site I found seemed like they were a little too good to be true, imo. If ~$200 is really what it costs for a flat top guitar, I may just have some more money spending to do. Especially with this quality of work.

Truth be told, I wasn't really a fan of your "inspiration" piece. The spalted/flamed top with copper hardware and the super dark edges, but I think it looks absolutely beautiful on your guitar. Color me envious. I vote for leaving it as is by the way. The black pups/hardware looks nicer than the aged copper on the first page. I think having white/cream/zebra pickups would make it look weird too. Just my two cents.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 18, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4426670 said:


> Holy .... that looks nice. How much did you pay Skinny D? The prices on the site I found seemed like they were a little too good to be true, imo. If ~$200 is really what it costs for a flat top guitar, I may just have some more money spending to do. Especially with this quality of work.
> 
> Truth be told, I wasn't really a fan of your "inspiration" piece. The spalted/flamed top with copper hardware and the super dark edges, but I think it looks absolutely beautiful on your guitar. Color me envious. I vote for leaving it as is by the way. The black pups/hardware looks nicer than the aged copper on the first page. I think having white/cream/zebra pickups would make it look weird too. Just my two cents.



In all honesty, I was really after that finish, not the hardware. I was sold on it for a bit in terms of the hardware, but I'm not so sure it's worth dropping $300+ on hardware considering the cosmo black looks killer on it anyways. 
But the pricing is awesome. $200 for the refinish, $60 for the headstock. Shipping excluded from that. I provided the top and that cost me about $80. 
I'd say it's an amazing deal. 

I think the zebra coils might be nice continuity with the maple fretboard. We'll see though...


----------



## feraledge (Aug 19, 2015)

Will be here Friday. Next post will be after I set it back up and get to take some pics. Will post it in the six string section. 
Thanks everyone for following along!!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2015)

I won't be able to get solid pics for another week, so I thought I'd post this up since I just finished putting the zebra Distortion/Jazz set in. Super stoked on all of it. 
More info to come...


----------



## Millul (Aug 31, 2015)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 31, 2015)

The zebra bobbins look stunning on this! (Can you believe, I used to hate all zebra pickups a mere seven years back?) Choice excellent, my friend.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 31, 2015)

That looks awesome, the zebras were the right call.


----------



## cult (Aug 31, 2015)

This is what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## 693 (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow that looks incredible, Happy NOGD!


----------



## crushingattack (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------

